# keeping giant waxy monkey frogs and white lipped tree frogs together.



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

not planning on doing so, but was wondering if you could pull it off as the white lipped and giant waxy are my favourite frogs.
do you reckon it would be possible to keep these species together.
and like i said above im not going to do it, but would be a thought if it was possible.

there doesnt look to be much of a size fifference between then 2 species, obviously the white lipped are bigger, but not that much bigger from the pics iv seen.
thankyou everyone.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm afraid not. There have been many threads asking of people can mix species, and the answer is always no for numerous reasons. If you search 'mixing frogs' then you can have a looksee.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*okay*

just be interesting to see the 2 species together.
is there much of a size difference between the 2 species.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> just be interesting to see the 2 species together.
> is there much of a size difference between the 2 species.


I'm afraid I have no idea, I think white lippeds get to around 10cm, maybe a little more, but I now nothing about waxies. To be successful in keeping them together they'd need the same set up requirements ie temperature, humidity, UV lighting etc etc, and you'd need an extremely large tank to make sure the two species could have their space away from each other, not to mention the toxins they could give off and potentially harm one another, and also inbreeding could occur and you could get some very strange and possibly deformed babies!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*waxy frogs*

okay, doesnt sound a good idea then lol.
i will get some pictures up right away of the setup and the 2 giant waxy frogs when i get them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> just be interesting to see the 2 species together.
> is there much of a size difference between the 2 species.


It wouldn't be interesting, just hugely irresponsible.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*giant waxy*

all the more reason not to do it then.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

am I thinking of the right species when I say aren't waxies toxic?

also dont waxies like a slightly drier viv than white lipped 

..... then again I dont really know alot about either of these species, I've heard of zoo's mixing whites and white lipped but not heard about it being successful in a home setup


----------



## gog (Apr 29, 2011)

*mixing frogs*

i keep white lips and whites together have done for years they are cousins and require the same setup regarding heat humidity ect i have 6 whites and four white lipped no problems have done for 20 years:2thumb:


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Best advice? Surely get two seperate Vivs for both if you want both, best to not take any risks (for the frogs sake). Im againest keeping species together (unless we are taking a viv the iaze of a living room, then maybe xD) but i know that some people have has success with them, different opinons as always i guess. I keep all mine seperate and always will.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

gog said:


> i keep white lips and whites together have done for years they are cousins and require the same setup regarding heat humidity ect i have 6 whites and four white lipped no problems have done for 20 years:2thumb:


Yeah but waxies aren't whites!


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> okay, doesnt sound a good idea then lol.
> i will get some pictures up right away of the setup and the 2 giant waxy frogs when i get them in a couple of weeks.



























here are a few pics i took of yours the day i picked the toadlets up: victory:

cheers spencer.............


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

WOW cant believe how bad the nose rub was then, it has totally cleared up now.
Awesome pics they are, and i still aint come across a female yet or could have possibly bred these guys by now.
Thanks for pics mate.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> WOW cant believe how bad the nose rub was then, it has totally cleared up now.
> Awesome pics they are, and i still aint come across a female yet or could have possibly bred these guys by now.
> Thanks for pics mate.


cant do much about the nose rub if wc and what not,
are you going to donny this sunday its not to far for you is it? im going down just for a look and possibly to pick another viv up if the lad can make it,

cheers spencer..........


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

spencerburgo said:


> cant do much about the nose rub if wc and what not,
> are you going to donny this sunday its not to far for you is it? im going down just for a look and possibly to pick another viv up if the lad can make it,
> 
> cheers spencer..........


Yeah can come down, what time you getting there for.
Give us a bell and we can sort sumit out.
Cheers mate.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

ive kept frogs toads for years and never had probs in mixed species as long as they are similar size and need similar climate mate


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

some species i would say it's fine, but waxies and white lips i wouldent recomend putting together for the same reasons as above.
i keep soem species together but onlyones that are almost identical frogs with the same care.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oli P C said:


> ive kept frogs toads for years and never had probs in mixed species as long as they are similar size and need similar climate mate


*sigh*


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> *sigh*


well what oli said isn't wrong he just wasn't as detailed, all he said was that if frogs are teh same size/care etc then he has succsessfully kept them together


----------

